# I have been humbled.



## 480sparky (Aug 6, 2017)

The 2017 Iowa State Fair Photography Salon reception was held earlier this afternoon.  I found out I had all four of my entries accepted this year..... 3 of which garnered an award.
























Ten Tracks:





Leaf in Suspension:





Rustic Outside, Refined Inside:





Java Joe's:






I was one of only two contributors who had all four accepted this year.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## snowbear (Aug 6, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 6, 2017)

Congrats, nice set of images.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 6, 2017)

Well done and well deserved.  "10 Tracks" is an especially wonderful image.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2017)

Congratulations on your well-deserved awards! Nice photos!


----------



## limr (Aug 6, 2017)

Woot! Way to go, Sparky!


----------



## Peeb (Aug 6, 2017)

Strong set!


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 6, 2017)

Heartfelt congrats!

Joe


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 6, 2017)

Sweet, way to go Sparky!


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 6, 2017)

Very nice. 

I entered some photos in the state fair a few years ago.  I didn't when any ribbons and when I went to see the exhibit I found it rather frustrating that every single photo that won a ribbon had people in it, even the landscape photos.  I looked up the names of the judges and found some of there work online and ALL of them were predominantly portrait photographers. Obviously the judges had a bias.


----------



## weepete (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice one Sparky! (or should I say four!)


----------



## goooner (Aug 7, 2017)

Congrats, well deserved. Excellent set of images to boot.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 7, 2017)

Congrats! Great stuff!


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 7, 2017)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2017)

Congrats!   Very cool, and well deserved!


----------



## baturn (Aug 7, 2017)

Excellent! congrats!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 7, 2017)

That's incredible Sparky. Not surprising, says a lot about your talent to be able to accomplish that. Wonderful photos, congrats!


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 7, 2017)

Very cool!!!! Very nice images.


----------

